# where are you



## diamond c (Aug 13, 2013)

where is every one from. I in western Ky. Anybody near here?


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in Vermont.


----------



## izmepeggy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fairdale Kentucky ( South Louisville)


----------



## diamond c (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats about 3 hrs from me I'm in Calvert City


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in NSW Australia........about 4 hours from Sydney.......come visit.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd love to, but I don't think my old truck will make it that far,


----------



## mcharr36 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm in Benton, IL. I don't have any mini donkey's, yet. but a friend has 2. Love 'em!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't have any mini donks yet, but they are way to cute. Have one mini so there is room for more. I'm from upstate NY, near the Vermont border.


----------

